# et ce, ...



## psycoangel

Bonjour! 
j'aimerais savoir comment traduiriez-vous cette phrase appartenant au langage juridique, je n'ai guère d'expérience en cette matière:

"Madame X aura la jouissance de l'appartement conjugal situé 17 chemin... avec tous les biens qui le meublent actuellement, *et ce dans le délai d'un mois dès le prononcé du jugement sur la demande de mesures protectrices de l'union conjugale présentée auprès des Tribunaux genevois*"

Voici ma première tentative:

_"La señora X tendrá el disfrute del apartamento conyugal situado en el número 17 del camino... con todos los bienes que lo amueblan actualmente, *y es en el plazo de un mes desde el fallo sobre la demanda de medidas de protección de la unión conyugal presentada ante los Tribunales ginebreses*"._

Merci d'avance.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Traducción excelente:
...*y eso en el plazo de un mes* desde el fallo del juez sobre _la solicitud _de medidas ...


----------



## yserien

y esto que antecede en el plazo de .....*
Psicoangel :*  los naturales de Ginebra o teniendo relación con Ginebra,se denominan ginebrinos.


----------



## psycoangel

Merci beaucoup!

cela me soulage que vous ayez supervisé le texte.


----------



## Xerinola

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Bonjour à tous:

J'ai du mal à traduire cette phrase: "toute caméra dont l’objectif est d’analyser des informations sur les individus ou les objets dans la scène devra être considérée comme fonctionnant en plan étroit, *et ce quelles que soient sa situation et son implantation*" 

Mi intento: "Toda cámara que tenga como objetivo analizar las informaciones de individuos o objetos de la escena, deberá ser considerada (como) que funciona en plan estrecho, *sea cuál sea su situación y implantación*"

No estoy segura de que quiera decir esto...
Merci beaucoup
X:


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Xerinola*:

Yo pondría:

Toda cámara que tenga como objetivo analizar las informaciones *de **sobre los *individuos o *los *objetos de la escena, deberá ser considerada como si funcionase en plan*o* estrecho, *independientemente de cuáles* sea*n* su situación y *su* implantación.

Pero espera otras opiniones, que igual digo alguna tontería.
-


----------



## Xerinola

Muchas gracias!
X:


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:
Muchas gracias por todas vuestras aportaciones.
**** Respuesta a mensaje borrado. Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Saludos de la gatita 
X:


----------



## Quica1

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Bonjour! je fais une traduction et la expression "et ce." est utilisée très souvent. Qu'est ce que ça veut dire? "Et cetera"?

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide que vous pouvez me donner.

"Durant l'exécution du présent contrat, les eventuelles augmentations, réductions ou révocations de garantis et ce dès leur notification à l'Entreprise.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

OK, gracias. Me confundió el punto después de *ce* .
Le ce representa lo que hay antes: les eventuelles augmentations, réductions ou révocations de garanti*e*s

Es sencillamente:
- ... y esto

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Quica1

Muchas gracias. Buen día.


----------



## el sueño de los locos

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Aquí de nuevo, 

Ya llevo un rato atorada con una frasecita que _creo_ que entiendo, pero debo estar segura. Y es que me confunde la estructura, héla aquí:

"On sait que que le courant humaniste a été fortement contesté par divers courants pour lesquels l'individu ne peur être à l'origine de ses actions, *et ce, aun nom des processus sociaux qui, souvent à son insu, le déterminent*."

"Sabemos que la corriente humanista ha sido ampliamente impugnada por diversas corrientes para las que el individuo no puede ser el origen de sus acciones, 
- ¿debido a los procesos sociales que, con frecuencia sin que él lo note, lo determinan?
- ¿y que son los procesos sociales los que, con frecuencia sin que él lo sepa, lo determinan?

Según yo, ése es el sentido, pero no estoy segura, no me queda claro a qué se está refiriendo "ce", al individuo, pienso. ¿Hay un verbo elidido?

Se trata de un ensayo basado en los estudios de un famoso géografo francés que apostaba por considerar la subjetividad del sujeto a la hora de estudiar su relación con el medio ambiente, con la tierra; el autor lo compara con otros acercamientos que no toman en cuenta ésto y ven al sujeto como determinado por los procesos sociales en los que se desenvuelve.


----------



## Paquita

et ce = y todo esto que acabo de decir,

Otras formas de decir la frase:
le courant humaniste a été fortement contesté par divers courants pour lesquels l'individu ne peut être à l'origine de ses actions au nom des processus sociaux qui, souvent à son insu, le déterminent

le courant humaniste a été fortement contesté par divers courants pour lesquels l'individu ne peut être à l'origine de ses actions. Et il est contesté au nom des processus sociaux qui, souvent à son insu, le déterminent

Es sólo una forma de insistencia


----------



## el sueño de los locos

Merci Paquit&


----------



## GromJell

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Salut,

Le contexte: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communauté_européenne_de_défense

_L'idée, suggérée par Jean Monnet, est d'organiser une __armée européenne qui comprendrait des contingents allemands, et *ce* moins de six ans après la fin de la Seconde Guerre mondiale en Europe._

Ce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre est l'utilisation qu'on a fait ici du mot "ce"... comme si "ce" est un pronom (como si fuera un pronombre he querido decir). Ne serait pas "et *cela*/*ça* moins de six ans après..."? Je vous remercie pour m'aider!


----------



## Romain38

Salut,
tu peux tout à fait changer "ce" par "cela". En fait le "ce" renvoie à l'idée d'organiser une armée européenne. Tu peux le traduire par "esto".

Bonne journée


----------



## GromJell

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Paquita

Je confirme :


> *Et ce, *sert à rappeler ce qui ce qui vient d'être dit ; et cela : Il a gagné la course, et ce malgré une avarie de moteur.



source :http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/ce


----------



## GromJell

Merci Paquita! C'est exactement ce que je voulait


----------



## Volvoreta lila

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ 
Hola,

Me gustaría poder traducir esta frase que escuché en un reportage:
"L'AUF a donc été déterminante dans la carrière et la vie de ces 3 africains,* et ce*, malgré le rude hiver québecquois".

Estoy buscando traducir "et ce", pero solo me sale "a pesar del duro invierno..." o "y eso que el invierno en Québec es duro" pero me suena demasiado coloquial.

Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como verás en los mensajes anteriores, la traducción suele ser "y eso" .

En tu frase también lo veo así: Y eso, pese al...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Notme17

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas de nuevo, tengo dificultades para traducir un pequeño texto:

-C'était une enfant vedette,. Par conséquent, elle est morte depuis bien longtemps et _ce, qu'elle le soit réellement ou non.

_No tengo ni pajolera idea de cómo se puede traducir esa frase


----------



## JulesCésar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos tardes a todos,

Estoy traduciendo la descripción de una empresa y me he bloqueado por la frase "ce que, ce soit", mi primer duda es si la _coma_ que he señalado en rojo es un error de quién lo escribió o está totslmente correcto. Y mi segunda duda es cuál sería el equivalente en español.

XXX est reconnue comme un chef de file incontournable de l'industrie de la construction dans l'Est du Canada et *ce, que ce soit *en matière de projets institutionnels, commerciaux, industriels ou de génie civil.

Mi propuesta:
XXX es conocida como líder ineludible en la industria de la construcción en el Este de Canadá y *en donde sea *en materia de proyectos institucionales, comerciales, industriales o de ingeniería civil. 

(No duden en corregirme en el resto del texto si hay algún errorsito) norma 5, no corregimos ni revisamos frases
Paquita (moderadora)

2º mensaje:
Se me ocurre:
XXX es conocida como líder ineludible en la industria de la construcción en el Este de Canadá y *dicho esto *en materia de proyectos institucionales, comerciales, industriales o de ingeniería civil.

Muchas gracias de antemano por su apoyo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola JulesCésar,

Ya hemos explicado lo que quiere decir a lo largo de este hilo. No entiendo porque no lo traduces por lo que es: "y eso".

Me temo que tus frases no tienen mucho sentido. "Dicho esto" es "ceci dit", no "et ce,". Tu otra traducción "Y en donde sea" desvirtúa por completo el mensaje de la frase.

Et ce, siempre se escribe así, con la coma siguiendo el ce. Todo está perfecto en la frase francesa, descuida. creo que simplemente no has entendido el sentido de la frase : que XXX es un líder en la industría... , y eso, que se trate de..., ... , ... ,  o de... 

Solo permite introducir las precisiones de cada elemento en el que es líder.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Hola
De acuerdo con Gévy. Por otra parte, en esta expresión


> ...Canada et *ce, que ce soit en matière de ... ou de ...
> *


simplemente podría emplearse

              ...Canadá, *trátese de* ... *o de* ...

Saludos


----------



## JulesCésar

Gracias a todos por sus sugerencias.

Saludos.


----------

